# f3507g /dev/ttyACM0 Device or resource busy

## cryptosteve

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich hab da ein Problem. Vielleicht weiß jemand von Euch Rat ...

Ich habe ein Lenovo T500 mit eingebautem UMTS-Device. Das Device ist lt lsusb ein "Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bdb:1900 Ericsson Business Mobile Networks BV". Das ganze hat in der Vergangenheit bereits zufriedenstellend funktioniert. Die Hardware ist in Ordnung, ein Test mit einer LiveCD läßt mich problemlos ins Netz einwählen. Der Kernel ist wohl auch ok, da es mit diesem Kernel (2.6.31-gentoo-r10) bereits funktioniert hat; an der Kernelkonfiguration habe ich nichts gedreht. Auch meine wvdial.conf ist unverändert.

Neuerdings erhalte ich bei der Einwahl über (m)ein Skript aber folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
└─(14:46:#)── ./umts.sh start                                                                                                                                              ──(Fr,Mai28)─┘

 * Checking PIN ... 0 OK

 * Checking Antenna ... 0 OK

 * Starting UMTS ... .....

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

```

Das ganze geht bis zum Abbruch via Strg-C so weiter. Im Netz hab ich nichts passendes dazu gefunden. fuser und lsof zeigen keinerlei Belegung zum Device an, cdc-acm ist natürlich geladen, /var/log/messages schweigt sich aus. Das Problem besteht bereits seit einigen Wochen; ich benötige UMTS-Einwahl eher selten und vor einigen Wochen hatte ich das Problem auch schon .. damals hab ich allerdings irgendwie an ein Problem mit dem Provider geglaubt und das erstmal nicht weiter verfolgt.

Ich bin gerade ein bißchen ratlos ... oder seh ich nur den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht? Ich würd mein aktuelles Gentoo ganz gerne behalten.  :Smile: 

System ist ein ~amd64. Btw, habs gerade nochmal mit dem neuen wvdial-1.61 probiert, keine Änderung. 

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10-stv-rev-8b x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-stv-rev-8b-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9550_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 27 May 2010 15:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Q3AEULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi addressbook akonadi alsa amd64 autoipd avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-optimization cxx dbus dhclient djbfft dri dts dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr ebook embedded emboss encode exif extras faac faad fam fax fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gif gmplayer gpm gstreamer hal hddtemp iconv icq id3 id3tag idn ieee1394 jpeg kde lame laptop lastfm lastfmradio lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules monolithic mp2 mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oscar otr pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline redeyes reflection reiser4 reiserfs replytolist scanner sdl session snmp spell spl sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs taglib tcpd thinkpad threads thumbnail tiff truetype tv tv_check tv_combiner tv_pick_cgi tvtime unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd virtualbox vorbis webkit wifi x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics virtualbox vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa radeon radeonhd virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Niemand, hmmm?

Ich habe derweil mal das gnome-nm-applet gebaut, damit kann ich mich ins Netz via UMTS einwählen. Das nm-applet-Icon hört zwar nicht auf zu rotieren (erkennt also den offenbar erfolgreichen Verbindungsaufbau nicht), aber surfen geht trotzdem erstmal.

Trotzdem bin ich schwer verwirrt und frage mich nach wie vor, was hier auf dem Device hocken könnte, und wie man das ermitteln könnte, nachdem ps, lsof und fuser nichts anzeigen. Der Umstand, dass es via nm-applet geht (das ohne wvdial auskommt), läßt mich vermuten, dass hier irgendwas mit wvdial klemmt. Aber keine Auffälligkeiten bei ldd, revdep-rebuild und lafilefixer.  :Sad: 

Vorschläge werden daher nach wie vor angenommen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Just for the records:

commander aus #gentoo-anfaenger hat's gerissen ... mit dem Hinweis auf strace bin ich drauf gekommen, dass wohl mehrfach /var/lock/LCK..ttyACM0-Dateien liegen bleiben. Ich hatte zwar schon mal danach geguckt und damals nichts gefunden, aber irgendwas muss ich hier vertüttelt haben, sodass die Datei dann halt doch dann da ist, wenn's drauf ankommt. Da mein /var/lock auf einem tmpfs liegt, übersteht dieser Umstand einen Reboot nicht. 

Schön, dass wir mal darüber gesprochen haben ... nachdem ich mehrfach nach dem Reboot dort geguckt und nichts gefunden hatte, wäre ich wohl nicht nochmal drauf gekommen.

Ab hier gehts von alleine weiter, danke nochmals an dieser Stelle.

----------

